# Cavalry or Infantry?



## RocStarr (Oct 9, 2013)

I am about to go back into the military i was once a 31B but am re-classing to either 19D or 11B i am trying to see combat.. and attend all schools possible unbiased opinions would be awesome but biased are excepted and appreciated lol


----------



## pardus (Oct 9, 2013)

Here's a topic we haven't covered in a while lol. Let me save 4 pages of BS. 

Go 11B.


----------



## pardus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Moved to a more appropriate thread*


----------



## AWP (Oct 9, 2013)

https://www.google.com/#q=19D+site:shadowspear.com/vb&safe=strict


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 9, 2013)

If you want to see combat and go to schools, either or will work. 11B is more likely, but it really depends on the unit and A/O you are deployed to.

The last two MOH awarded were to 19D deployed to Afghanistan.

That said, I would recommend 11B, unless of course you want to wear a cowboy hat and silly spurs. Better training, more units to go to, faster promotions, easier to get schools, no silly hats or spurs, and most of all, you get to make fun of everyone else, b/c everyone knows that the Infantry is the tip of the spear, no matter how much they try to lie to themselves (LRSU= Infantry / Rangers = Infantry / SF = Infantry).


----------



## goon175 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hold on stud. What makes you think you will be able to re-enlist as an 11b or 19d?


----------



## RocStarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you all for those answers!! it really helps. @goon175 I am heading up to meps next week for the switch. still a possibility i dont get either but i want to go up there with a direction



JAB said:


> If you want to see combat and go to schools, either or will work. 11B is more likely, but it really depends on the unit and A/O you are deployed to.
> 
> The last two MOH awarded were to 19D deployed to Afghanistan.
> 
> That said, I would recommend 11B, unless of course you want to wear a cowboy hat and silly spurs. Better training, more units to go to, faster promotions, easier to get schools, no silly hats or spurs, and most of all, you get to make fun of everyone else, b/c everyone knows that the Infantry is the tip of the spear, no matter how much they try to lie to themselves (LRSU= Infantry / Rangers = Infantry / SF = Infantry).



What schools are available to Infantry that aren't available to Cav scouts? also i know that in GA if i went Infantry they would probably throw me in any unit, but if i go Cav scout they are saying i will be placed in the 108th 1st Squadron RSTA of the 48th IBCT. so i guess im trying to see if that is a more prestigious start or not


----------



## goon175 (Oct 9, 2013)

RocStarr said:


> What schools are available to Infantry that aren't available to Cav scouts? also i know that in GA if i went Infantry they would probably throw me in any unit, but if i go Cav scout they are saying i will be placed in the 108th 1st Squadron RSTA of the 48th IBCT. so i guess im trying to see if that is a more prestigious start or not



So you are going part time... you probably should have mentioned that...


----------



## RocStarr (Oct 9, 2013)

goon175 said:


> So you are going part time... you probably should have mentioned that...


I probably should have, but i intend on moving forward to active duty after a few deployments


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 9, 2013)

11B and 19D get the same schools, however, you can get more schools being Infantry. If your RSTA doesn't have a slot/won't give you one. You can para/line number to another Infantry unit with a commanders deal to get the school you want. Where with 19D you are pretty well stuck. Infantry has the ability to fill LRSU, scout plt, Sniper section, positions within the division, where 19D is restricted to the squadron they are assigned. And as an 11B you can still fill a slot in a RSTA... so yeah 11B is mucho better.

I spent 10 years and 9 mths in the NG infantry. I've held just about every position with in a Infantry battalion, to include, scouts, Sniper, Mortar, heavy weapons, anti armor, RTO, Rifleman, SDM, Team and Squad Leader. All the cool jobs anyway...

If you want to snoop-n-poop, you will enjoy a scout plt and sniper section much more than being a Cav Scout in a RSTA. 

That said, its not as fun or as cool as it sounds. My best times were in a line company/platoon.


----------



## AWP (Oct 9, 2013)

RocStarr said:


> *What schools are available* to Infantry that aren't available to Cav scouts? also i know that in GA if i went Infantry they would probably throw me in any unit, but if i go Cav scout they are saying i will be placed in the 108th 1st Squadron RSTA of the 48th IBCT. so i guess im trying to see if that is* a more prestigious start* or not


 
You need to worry about being good at whatever MOS you choose. Schools? "Prestige?"

Wow...


----------



## pardus (Oct 9, 2013)

RocStarr said:


> I probably should have, but i intend on moving forward to active duty after a few deployments



I don't understand your thought process here, why go Guard to deploy? You'd be better off active IMO.
You might be sorely disappointed if you think you're going to rack up a bunch of deployments as a Guardsman. The "war" has shrunk massively.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 9, 2013)

Nothing wrong with being guard and wanting to deploy, and there are more than a few ways to deploy as guard. However, thinking you are going to be in the middle of the shit, in the guard, in todays deployment cycle, is a bit much.

Back in the early part of the war, guard got to tear some shit up. But now while you have AD commands trying to get in the fight, trying to get their jr's their CIB's, etc... well its a pipe dream thinking you will be walking the mountains of the stan, hunting down the taliban.

More likely, pulling guard duty, pushing convoys, and patrolling a/o's right around the FOB's.

My last deployment to Iraq was fucking gay as shit, basically doing the above, while OIF was coming to a close.


----------



## RocStarr (Oct 10, 2013)

@Freefalling.. thank you for your input @pardus.. honestly i burned my bridges with my last MP company and so when i got out it wasn't on great terms and the only thing that would except me at this time was The Guard, but i am thankful for even this much because i have learned from my mistakes and intend on going active later. @JAB Thank you very much for that information and your opinion


----------



## Tropicana98 (Oct 10, 2013)

RocStarr said:


> honestly i burned my bridges with my last MP company and so when i got out it wasn't on great terms and the only thing that would except me at this time was The Guard



Probably also should have mentioned this a bit sooner...


----------



## RocStarr (Oct 10, 2013)

Tropicana98 said:


> Probably also should have mentioned this a bit sooner...



I didnt know how personal i wanted to get yet

*i really your signature quote though*


----------



## RocStarr (Oct 10, 2013)

like*^


----------



## pardus (Oct 10, 2013)

RocStarr said:


> @pardus.. honestly i burned my bridges with my last MP company and so when i got out it wasn't on great terms and the only thing that would except me at this time was The Guard, but i am thankful for even this much because i have learned from my mistakes and intend on going active later.



Tropicana hit the nail on the head. If you come here looking for help you better be upfront from the get go or you will burn bridges here very fast. Understood?

Going active is definitely possible _IF_ your Guard unit allows it. I would advise you to find out how disposed they are to something like that (if you intend to request a transfer during your Guard contract), I know my Guard unit is extremely reluctant to do it. I just found out that one guy has just been granted that, out of many who have tried over the years Ive been there. So that might be factored into what unit you want to join (and I'd be very careful about how I approached that, if you tell the wrong person that you are using them as a stepping stone you might find yourself dead in the water very quickly). 



Tropicana98 said:


> Probably also should have mentioned this a bit sooner...



Agreed!


----------



## pardus (Oct 10, 2013)

RocStarr said:


> I didnt know how personal i wanted to get yet
> 
> *i really your signature quote though*



As I said in my last post, if you come here asking for help you will be upfront with us from the start, understood?


----------



## RocStarr (Oct 10, 2013)

pardus said:


> Tropicana hit the nail on the head. If you come here looking for help you better be upfront from the get go or you will burn bridges here very fast. Understood?
> 
> Going active is definitely possible _IF_ your Guard unit allows it. I would advise you to find out how disposed they are to something like that (if you intend to request a transfer during your Guard contract), I know my Guard unit is extremely reluctant to do it. I just found out that one guy has just been granted that, out of many who have tried over the years Ive been there. So that might be factored into what unit you want to join (and I'd be very careful about how I approached that, if you tell the wrong person that you are using them as a stepping stone you might find yourself dead in the water very quickly).
> 
> ...



Understood, wont happen again. can this being my first post grant me some sort of "banned immunity"


----------



## RocStarr (Oct 9, 2013)

I am about to go back into the military i was once a 31B but am re-classing to either 19D or 11B i am trying to see combat.. and attend all schools possible unbiased opinions would be awesome but biased are excepted and appreciated lol


----------



## pardus (Oct 9, 2013)

Here's a topic we haven't covered in a while lol. Let me save 4 pages of BS. 

Go 11B.


----------



## pardus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Moved to a more appropriate thread*


----------



## AWP (Oct 9, 2013)

https://www.google.com/#q=19D+site:shadowspear.com/vb&safe=strict


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 9, 2013)

If you want to see combat and go to schools, either or will work. 11B is more likely, but it really depends on the unit and A/O you are deployed to.

The last two MOH awarded were to 19D deployed to Afghanistan.

That said, I would recommend 11B, unless of course you want to wear a cowboy hat and silly spurs. Better training, more units to go to, faster promotions, easier to get schools, no silly hats or spurs, and most of all, you get to make fun of everyone else, b/c everyone knows that the Infantry is the tip of the spear, no matter how much they try to lie to themselves (LRSU= Infantry / Rangers = Infantry / SF = Infantry).


----------



## goon175 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hold on stud. What makes you think you will be able to re-enlist as an 11b or 19d?


----------



## RocStarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you all for those answers!! it really helps. @goon175 I am heading up to meps next week for the switch. still a possibility i dont get either but i want to go up there with a direction



JAB said:


> If you want to see combat and go to schools, either or will work. 11B is more likely, but it really depends on the unit and A/O you are deployed to.
> 
> The last two MOH awarded were to 19D deployed to Afghanistan.
> 
> That said, I would recommend 11B, unless of course you want to wear a cowboy hat and silly spurs. Better training, more units to go to, faster promotions, easier to get schools, no silly hats or spurs, and most of all, you get to make fun of everyone else, b/c everyone knows that the Infantry is the tip of the spear, no matter how much they try to lie to themselves (LRSU= Infantry / Rangers = Infantry / SF = Infantry).



What schools are available to Infantry that aren't available to Cav scouts? also i know that in GA if i went Infantry they would probably throw me in any unit, but if i go Cav scout they are saying i will be placed in the 108th 1st Squadron RSTA of the 48th IBCT. so i guess im trying to see if that is a more prestigious start or not


----------



## goon175 (Oct 9, 2013)

RocStarr said:


> What schools are available to Infantry that aren't available to Cav scouts? also i know that in GA if i went Infantry they would probably throw me in any unit, but if i go Cav scout they are saying i will be placed in the 108th 1st Squadron RSTA of the 48th IBCT. so i guess im trying to see if that is a more prestigious start or not



So you are going part time... you probably should have mentioned that...


----------



## RocStarr (Oct 9, 2013)

goon175 said:


> So you are going part time... you probably should have mentioned that...


I probably should have, but i intend on moving forward to active duty after a few deployments


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 9, 2013)

11B and 19D get the same schools, however, you can get more schools being Infantry. If your RSTA doesn't have a slot/won't give you one. You can para/line number to another Infantry unit with a commanders deal to get the school you want. Where with 19D you are pretty well stuck. Infantry has the ability to fill LRSU, scout plt, Sniper section, positions within the division, where 19D is restricted to the squadron they are assigned. And as an 11B you can still fill a slot in a RSTA... so yeah 11B is mucho better.

I spent 10 years and 9 mths in the NG infantry. I've held just about every position with in a Infantry battalion, to include, scouts, Sniper, Mortar, heavy weapons, anti armor, RTO, Rifleman, SDM, Team and Squad Leader. All the cool jobs anyway...

If you want to snoop-n-poop, you will enjoy a scout plt and sniper section much more than being a Cav Scout in a RSTA. 

That said, its not as fun or as cool as it sounds. My best times were in a line company/platoon.


----------



## AWP (Oct 9, 2013)

RocStarr said:


> *What schools are available* to Infantry that aren't available to Cav scouts? also i know that in GA if i went Infantry they would probably throw me in any unit, but if i go Cav scout they are saying i will be placed in the 108th 1st Squadron RSTA of the 48th IBCT. so i guess im trying to see if that is* a more prestigious start* or not


 
You need to worry about being good at whatever MOS you choose. Schools? "Prestige?"

Wow...


----------



## pardus (Oct 9, 2013)

RocStarr said:


> I probably should have, but i intend on moving forward to active duty after a few deployments



I don't understand your thought process here, why go Guard to deploy? You'd be better off active IMO.
You might be sorely disappointed if you think you're going to rack up a bunch of deployments as a Guardsman. The "war" has shrunk massively.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 9, 2013)

Nothing wrong with being guard and wanting to deploy, and there are more than a few ways to deploy as guard. However, thinking you are going to be in the middle of the shit, in the guard, in todays deployment cycle, is a bit much.

Back in the early part of the war, guard got to tear some shit up. But now while you have AD commands trying to get in the fight, trying to get their jr's their CIB's, etc... well its a pipe dream thinking you will be walking the mountains of the stan, hunting down the taliban.

More likely, pulling guard duty, pushing convoys, and patrolling a/o's right around the FOB's.

My last deployment to Iraq was fucking gay as shit, basically doing the above, while OIF was coming to a close.


----------



## RocStarr (Oct 10, 2013)

@Freefalling.. thank you for your input @pardus.. honestly i burned my bridges with my last MP company and so when i got out it wasn't on great terms and the only thing that would except me at this time was The Guard, but i am thankful for even this much because i have learned from my mistakes and intend on going active later. @JAB Thank you very much for that information and your opinion


----------



## Tropicana98 (Oct 10, 2013)

RocStarr said:


> honestly i burned my bridges with my last MP company and so when i got out it wasn't on great terms and the only thing that would except me at this time was The Guard



Probably also should have mentioned this a bit sooner...


----------



## RocStarr (Oct 10, 2013)

Tropicana98 said:


> Probably also should have mentioned this a bit sooner...



I didnt know how personal i wanted to get yet

*i really your signature quote though*


----------



## RocStarr (Oct 10, 2013)

like*^


----------



## pardus (Oct 10, 2013)

RocStarr said:


> @pardus.. honestly i burned my bridges with my last MP company and so when i got out it wasn't on great terms and the only thing that would except me at this time was The Guard, but i am thankful for even this much because i have learned from my mistakes and intend on going active later.



Tropicana hit the nail on the head. If you come here looking for help you better be upfront from the get go or you will burn bridges here very fast. Understood?

Going active is definitely possible _IF_ your Guard unit allows it. I would advise you to find out how disposed they are to something like that (if you intend to request a transfer during your Guard contract), I know my Guard unit is extremely reluctant to do it. I just found out that one guy has just been granted that, out of many who have tried over the years Ive been there. So that might be factored into what unit you want to join (and I'd be very careful about how I approached that, if you tell the wrong person that you are using them as a stepping stone you might find yourself dead in the water very quickly). 



Tropicana98 said:


> Probably also should have mentioned this a bit sooner...



Agreed!


----------



## pardus (Oct 10, 2013)

RocStarr said:


> I didnt know how personal i wanted to get yet
> 
> *i really your signature quote though*



As I said in my last post, if you come here asking for help you will be upfront with us from the start, understood?


----------



## RocStarr (Oct 10, 2013)

pardus said:


> Tropicana hit the nail on the head. If you come here looking for help you better be upfront from the get go or you will burn bridges here very fast. Understood?
> 
> Going active is definitely possible _IF_ your Guard unit allows it. I would advise you to find out how disposed they are to something like that (if you intend to request a transfer during your Guard contract), I know my Guard unit is extremely reluctant to do it. I just found out that one guy has just been granted that, out of many who have tried over the years Ive been there. So that might be factored into what unit you want to join (and I'd be very careful about how I approached that, if you tell the wrong person that you are using them as a stepping stone you might find yourself dead in the water very quickly).
> 
> ...



Understood, wont happen again. can this being my first post grant me some sort of "banned immunity"


----------

